# Charlotte...? Name Poll



## Kirilenko (Apr 23, 2003)

...??


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

All those names sound pretty lame to me.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*What about....*

Charlotte Ice

Charlotte Avalanche

Charlotte Bison

Charlotte Prospects

Charlotte Minutemen

Charlotte Cougars

Charlotte Cheetahs

Charlotte Tigers

Charlotte Sabers

Charlotte Explorers

Charlotte Sensation

Charlotte Racers

Ok i know half these suck but are any of these even close to good?


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Charlotte Cougars isn't too bad.


----------



## Diabolique (May 2, 2003)

when are they gonna choose the name? I think they should go for something non-conservative but I can't think of any options right now


----------



## 0==II=======> (May 20, 2003)

Swords?

Battleswords?

Daggers?

....Kitchen knifes?


----------



## 0==II=======> (May 20, 2003)

..........Bombers?
..........Terror? 

I don't think these names would be very popular with the public. Dont' ya think?


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

those sound like wnba names


----------



## illmatic (May 23, 2003)

*they have already narrowed down the names to pick from..*

Charlotte Bobcats, Charlotte Dragons and Charlotte Flight. Those are the 3 names the new owner has said he will pick from.. myself I only like Charlotte Flight. The Dragons sound gay. :laugh:


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

they all suck

i like the Charlotte Sabres


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

Some names i came up with...
Charlotte Devils
Charlotte Craft
Charlotte Unleashed
Charlotte Spiders
Charlotte Lightning
Charlotte Wolverines


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*So far I like*

Bobcats
Lightning
Flight

Bobcats just seem to fit


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>soonerfan</b>!
> those sound like wnba names


yea, or like the default names in the videogames where you can create your team.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Flight, fo sho.

Sabres is a good one, too. Avalanche? Yeah right.

Charlotte Knights

Charlotte Diamonds

Charlotte 'bangers lol


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Battlestar</b>!
> 
> Charlotte Unleashed


OMG! as soon as I read this I heard a commercial that said the word unleashed AT THE SAME TIME. wow my head hurts.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Well our local soccer team in the national comp is the "perth glory"
has to be lamest francise name in history!

Hows Charlotte Diesel's
Charlotte Ravens
Charlotte Invisibles
Charlotte Condoms (corparate tie in)
Charlotte Tampons ( " " " ")

sorry Im bored and its late.


----------



## KillaCross11 (May 25, 2003)

Charlotte Knights
Charlotte Splash
Charlotte Craze
Charlotte Yellow Jackets

lol... i dunno i gave it a shot:whoknows:


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Charlotte Hornets


It will take a few steps, but just follow me. 

The Jazz should change their name. To what, I don't know. But there is nothing close to Jazz in Utah, and they are starting a whole new era with stockton and malone gone. Give them a fresh start and a new name. Something that has more to do with Utah.

New Orleans Jazz. Makes a lot more sence then Utah. New Orleans is the main place for jazz in the US. And I might be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the Jazz played in New Orleans before the team moved to Utah.

And that leaves the Hornets name for Charlotte, back where it was, and where it belongs.


----------



## JustinYoung (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> Charlotte Hornets
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to say the same thing.

Charlotte Hornets ... N.O. Jazz ... Utah Grizzlies ... Memphis ???

Memphis Blues?


----------



## Andrew (May 24, 2003)

how about the charlotte hornets good sound right. Or they can be called UAB that has a ring.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

Isn't the Sabres an NHL team?

Personally...I like Charlotte Stealers.

If the name shuffle goes on though...Memphis would most likely be called the Memphis Express...since FedEx owns the arena etc..


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

*Huh?*

What would there logo be? A 7 foot FedEx delivery man with a shotgun? Yea right.


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Spiders. Call the building "Charlottes' Web".


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

Charlotte Bisons sound good to me


----------

